# Galveston Bay Report



## Capt LG Boyd (Apr 3, 2015)

Fishing the last couple weeks has been hit and miss. When the winds have stayed down and the rain showers have stayed away customers have been catching some solid fish up to 4lbs, drifting over shell, under birds and wading. Along with the keepers we've had lots of undersize fish. Down South lures in a variety of colors are what we're throwing. The jetty bite for drum, sheepshead and reds has also been good.

We still have some dates available in May and are booking for the Summer. Give us a call to book your trip and let's go fishing!!

Single anglers If you find yourself wanting to fish but can't get anyone to commit to going with you give us a call. We keep a waiting list and on days when we aren't booked and weather looks good we will send out a group text message the day before. First 3 to respond get the spots. We charge $175 per person for these trips

*** If sending a text message please send it to: 
281-924-5588.

Or call:
409-770-3567

www.qualityfishingguides.com

Email @ [email protected]

YouTube @ Quality Fishing Guides

Like us on Facebook @ Quality Fishing Guides

Follow us on Instagram @ Capt LG Boyd

Proudly sponsored by:
Simms
www.simmsfishing.com
Laser Marine
www.lasermarine.com
HookSpit Fishing Gear
www.hookspit.com
Down South Lures
www.downsouthlures.com
McClain Trailers
www.mcclaintrailers.com
Yeti
www.yeticoolers.com
Rapala
www.rapala.com









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

